# How long for Pregnyl to clear system? Been bad...



## kat79 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi all, 

How long does it take to clear pregnyl from your system? Had 10,000 shot on Sunday 29th with EC on 31st. Clinic booked me in for blood test on 14th - so not long! But have been very bad and POAS this morning - one of boots' ones that you use after period would have been due (would have been due on thursday/yesterday)

Got thin line this morning - haven't told DH as scared that might be trigger still.... He wants me to test tomrrow as that will be 14 days after trigger so should be clear then I think... But would a boots test be sensitive enough to pick up last possible day's remnants of trigger?

Going mental - alternately smiling and stressing. Wish I hadn't bothered....

Kat
x


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

hi Kat

i would say you def have a BFP honey 

i had my trigger on 2nd april and was testing to see it disappear, which it did yesterday so 9 days after trigger, and going to continue testing to see it reappear  

i know everyone is slightly different but i would say yout hcg would be out your system buy 7th (ish)

which tests are you using hun?

love
Suze xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

It can take up to 14 days for the HCG trigger injection to leave your body, this is why clinics advise official test date to ensure no false positives.

If you had HCG injection on 29 March then the trigger should be out of your body by yesterday (12 April).

We all have different metabolisms and eliminate the drugs at varying rates...where one woman may find it's out of their body within maybe 8 days or so, others may find it takes the full 14 days.

Have a read of this...

http://www.babyhopes.com/articles/hcgshot.html

Pregnyl has an approx elimination half life of around 33 hrs, Ovitrelle is around half life of about 30 hrs (but again, approximations).....but Pregnyl is measured in IU (normally about 10,000 IU injection) and Ovitrelle is measured in mcg (usually a 250mcg prefilled injection which is approx 6500 IU).

Personally I wouldn't advise testing early although I know many women do....I just think it adds unnecessary anxiety to an already stressful time. I was in similar position where during one of our natural FETs I had 2 shots of HCG during 2ww as additional support....I didn't test early but at 14dpt I had faint positives...all the way through to 18/19dpt. I'd also had BETA blood tests which confirmed low positives but the results had dropped between 1st blood test & 2nd. As it turned out it was a chemical pregnancy (very early mc) but it was probably one of the most upsetting, stressful & ultimately heartbreaking times DP & me have been through as we were initially unsure if false +ve from the HCG injection or geniune BFP (which sadly didn't progress).

I know I'm replying a little late to you as you may already have tested again but I would try to hold off and test on your OFD....and fingers crossed the positive is still there and the lines are stronger.

Good luck & take care
Natasha 

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------

